# Suche Webserver mit hohen Upload Filesize



## tutorialsIstToll (16. Februar 2010)

Der Titel sagt es schon. 

Kennt jemand ein Webhosting Paket mit einem *hohen PHP Upload Filesize Limit*. Greatnet hat ein Limit von 25 MB. Kennt ihr ein Hoster der mehr anbietet? Alles über 40 Mb wäre super.


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich kann dir jetzt keinen speziellen Anbieter nennen, aber das ist eigentlich auch nichts, womit man hausieren geht.
Diese Einstellung kann man eigentlich selbst per .htaccess setzen(sofern der Hoster dies nicht unterbunden hat).


----------



## tutorialsIstToll (16. Februar 2010)

Leider ist es nicht möglich mittels einer htaccess  zusatzliche upload MBs  rauszuholen.


----------



## Flex (16. Februar 2010)

Dann würde ich schnellstmöglich den Anbieter wechseln.

Ich hab bei meinem Webhoster keinerlei Begrenzung der Dateigröße, sofern es eben meine 10GB Webspace nicht überschreitet...


----------



## DeluXe (16. Februar 2010)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab bei meinem Webhoster keinerlei Begrenzung der Dateigröße[...]



Na dann dürfen wir jetzt alle gemeinsam raten, welche Frage als nächstes fallen wird.
Richtig!

Bei welchem Hoster bist du?


----------



## tutorialsIstToll (17. Februar 2010)

Sind alle deine Postings so informativ? -  tsss....


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2010)

Nun, grundsätzlich ist die Filesize lediglich durch den Webspace beschränkt. Wie es scheint, hast Du ein php-script, dass den upload-Filesize über *upload_max_filesize = 2M* in der php.ini beschränkt.

Möglichkeiten:
php.ini mögl.weise selbst setzen - http://tips-scripts.com/?tip=php_ini#tip
über .htaccess - http://codex.gallery2.org/Gallery2:...oad_big_files_.28over_a_megabyte_or_two.29.3F


```
ini_set("upload_max_filesize", "10M");
```

Vielleicht hilft Dir auch dieser Link weiter - http://board.gulli.com/thread/59618...estens-500mb-no-filesize-schnellsammelthread/
oder dieser - http://raw.to/rubriken/freewebspace_pages.html


mfg chmee


----------

